# UTV V plow comparisons



## Ajo771 (Dec 6, 2012)

ok I haves decided to upgrade to a full hydraulic V plow for my UTV. But they’re are so many options now. Any input or links to comparisons are appreciated.

Speed, weight, durability, price, etc are all part of my decision. I ve been looking for weeks but every manufacture says theirs is the best.. i want to hear from users, not manufactures or dealers. 

What is everyone using?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I like my Boss V plow, but the Western Impact looks like a nice plow too.
It might have some advantages over Boss.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Watch out, I've heard there are sneaky dealers around here trying to influence people


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Western impact is very nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I like my Boss V plow, but the Western Impact looks like a nice plow too.
> It might have some advantages over Boss.


What are those advantages? I haven't looked closely at it so I am truly curious. The Boss UTV V I had was great.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the trip edge and back blade lock could be game changers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I think the trip edge and back blade lock could be game changers.


But is it an EPIC GAME CHANGER???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The Western one features a trip edge? It must be anarchy over at Douglas Dynamics these days


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But is it an EPIC GAME CHANGER???


That is yet to be determined.
If I were to switch, I'd have to get wings, cause my UTV is wider than most.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting video...no chain lift on the Western...that's kind of untested technology.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting video...no chain lift on the Western...that's kind of untested technology.


Plow is pushing snow like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> The Western one features a trip edge? It must be anarchy over at Douglas Dynamics these days


I'm sure they did their homework, but one that folds to 4' would be nice too. There are a lot of 4' sidewalks. I'm thinking subcompact tractor.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'm sure they did their homework, but one that folds to 4' would be nice too. There are a lot of 4' sidewalks. I'm thinking subcompact tractor.


I'm sure we could cut down an EXT and make it fit for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Plow is pushing snow like there's no tomorrow!


There isn't?

No one told me...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting video...no chain lift on the Western...that's kind of untested technology.


Considering Boss has been doing it for 30 years, I'd say its tested technology. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Considering Boss has been doing it for 30 years, I'd say its tested technology. :laugh:


@Defcon 5 disagrees...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Defcon 5 disagrees...


Different subspecies.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm sure we could cut down an EXT and make it fit for you


Cut one down and send some pics. I'll let you know if I'm interested.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Cut one down and send some pics. I'll let you know if I'm interested.


Maye later. I'm bizzie


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Also wish they could have had it v into 48”. I would be able to do more walks with one machine. Doesn’t matter if the tires rode on grass a few inches as long as the plow stays clear. 

We have not had one issue with our impact. Definitely beefy and reliable. Price was fair.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@cwren2472 has a few potential customers waiting in the wings...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> Also wish they could have had it v into 48". I would be able to do more walks with one machine. Doesn't matter if the tires rode on grass a few inches as long as the plow stays clear.
> 
> We have not had one issue with our impact. Definitely beefy and reliable. Price was fair.


Price of impact, roughly?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Price of impact, roughly?


Depends on how hard and what you hit...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends on how hard and what you hit...


A Subaru, while doing 30MPH. Lol


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our Impact was about $3200 I think. Worth every penny on our Kubota. 

I let my kids drive it at home or the shop to teach them young. My boy plowed right past a copper in the lot, he was laughing.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have 0 use for a utv, but now i want a kubota 1100 with cab, and v plow. Just seems cool.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got this bad boy!


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> View attachment 185965
> Just got this bad boy!


No spinners, no tint, no chrome, no pimped leds? Budget. :-(


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

rick W said:


> No spinners, no tint, no chrome, no pimped leds? Budget. :-(


Working on it!


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

How many inches of snow have you been able to plow without issue at one time with the rtv and impact setup


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone using the Sno-Way UTV plows?


----------

